# Born Losers - Adolf Hitler



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There have been a couple posts regarding these kits... 

This is my 1980s reissue. I had started to build it years ago, but never finished. My kit came in a funny, translucent, white plastic that did not glue well. It was also one of the early ones, as it did not have a box and just came bagged with instructions. So, a few weeks ago I came across the bag of half built pieces, and decided to finish him up.

Most of the painting was done with Humbrol acrylics, and by hand. The base was roughly spray painted as a base coat, using Tamiya spray paints, but then overpainted with acrylics. I used Testors enamel gold for the trim, as it is very bright. I could do a little detail painting here and there I suppose, but its 99% done.





























I would really like to get the other figures if anyone has a spare they would be willing to part with...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*The reissues from 1989 do pop up from time to time on E-bay...I built the Hitler and castro...and I still have the napoleon mib...I am debating whether to build him...If I get a fair price I might sell him...not sure yet.

Z
*


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice job DJ. I lke those kits because of all the added features. Lots of cool ways to detail. Yes, that plastic was not the best.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Really like your detailing on this.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. He was fun to paint. I fudged a bit on the uniform colors (Hitler wore Field Grey during the War years, pledging to go back to the pre-war brown when peace was at hand). THe details are a lot of fun to do here... the little plane, tank, saluting hand, bunker, tree, etc. Somewhat unusual for me, I painted most of the small parts seperately and glued them together at the end. He took a ton of puttying and sanding... the weird plastic did not help. I was lazy when I did the flag, so I just traced a quarter on some masking take, cut it out for the white circle, painted the flag red, and then removed the tape, showing the white base coat.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work djnick!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
He looks great and I like your idea with the flag.

Chris.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, djnick!!!! That is a kit I would love to find. Nice work!! - Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice work on Hitler :thumbsup:
I've got all 3 repops and built and painted years ago now...
and are salted away still packed from my last move
Picked up this original MIB Hitler a few years back and it's still sealed...















............................................for no particular reason at all... here's Vampirella

Great Job djnick66:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great paint and detailing job. You really made the kit standout and all (pretty much) hand painted. The face is great. What other born loser kits were released as well? I don't remember them at all but had stopped pretty much doing plastic modeling about 1971 for a long break. I think I would have really liked those kits when I was a kid in the 60s.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There were 3 in that series Hiltler, Napoleon and Castro...
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Everything you see on the finished model was done by hand. The whole figure and detail parts were spray primed in white Krylon Flat White Primer. The only white primer still visible is a bit on the flag. The base was base coated in a Tamiya dark brown, but then everything was repainted by hand. The bricks were individually painted in one of several brick shades for some variety. They are fun kits but a bit tricky to build. The reissue plastic doesnt glue well and, being translucent, its hard to see the details clearly.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work and detailing!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I could never figure out... in the Parks "Born Loser" kit, what is Hitler holding in his left hand, up to his mouth?


...Actually Dave, I just surfed a little deeper and saw where you answered the question on another forum. A towel? As you said it stated in the instructions "paint towel blue" but I just don't see it! 

I'd also have to say that this is one of those occasions where the model kit outclasses the box art.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I never see the Castro kit painted up.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris, the official story I heard on that is it's a piece of carpet. Hitler had such a temper it was rumored that he would chew on carpet when angered hence the term ************** in reference to him. If ya look at writing , front of box it states end of second line " a tasty rug snack". I replaced that part with my own clear cyanide capsule with a bite out of it, as he committed suicide while biting into capsule while simultaneously shooting himself in temple .


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep it's a piece of carpet.....
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I recently got a box of old kit parts from a friend, and Hitler's head was in it. sadly not the rest of the kit.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure 'nuff, there it is on the box! Thanks OKCmike and Denis for clearing it up for me. OKCmike - sounds like a great conversion.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, historically it's supposed to be a carpet. The kit calls it a towel on the instructions. It's sort of something that you have to be "in the know" to get.

The kit is pretty cool. I need to get the other ones sometime. Aside from the crappy plastic in the reissue (translucent white) it is not an awful model. You just have to do the usual seamwork and filling to get a nice finish. Painting was a lot of fun. I chose the iconic pre War brown uniform although historically Hitler would have been in Field Grey at the end of WW2 as he had pledged not to wear the pre War brown until the end of the hostilities.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Too bad they spelled his name incorrectly. It was "Adolf."


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

NTRPRZ said:


> Too bad they spelled his name incorrectly. It was "Adolf."


Yeah, I had noticed that at the time but did not feel like trying to change it as the kit was built OOTB. You could redo the lettering fairy easy with the 3D resin decals now available


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah, historically it's supposed to be a carpet. The kit calls it a towel on the instructions. It's sort of something that you have to be "in the know" to get.
> 
> The kit is pretty cool. I need to get the other ones sometime. Aside from the crappy plastic in the reissue (translucent white) it is not an awful model. You just have to do the usual seamwork and filling to get a nice finish. Painting was a lot of fun. I chose the iconic pre War brown uniform although historically Hitler would have been in Field Grey at the end of WW2 as he had pledged not to wear the pre War brown until the end of the hostilities.


Also I was under the impression he used a Walther PPK to administer his ballistic brain enema. The kit has a Luger (which is more iconic, I guess).


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Nice work on Der Fuhrer, deej! I'm glad CeeDub resurrected this thread, as I don't remember seeing it the first time around. The latest figure kits are so well detailed they darn near paint themselves. Simplistic models like this one pose the challenge of being built and painted so that, at the very least, they look something like the box art. You've met and surpassed the challenge IMHO. :thumbsup:

McDee,

"No particular reason" for including Vampi -










- you _needed_ a reason?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but I could never figure out... in the Parks "Born Loser" kit, what is Hitler holding in his left hand, up to his mouth?


Hitler is "chewing the rug" - an old cliche that means he's ranting and raving.


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mark McGovern said:


> Nice work on Der Fuhrer, deej! I'm glad CeeDub resurrected this thread, as I don't remember seeing it the first time around. The latest figure kits are so well detailed they darn near paint themselves. Simplistic models like this one pose the challenge of being built and painted so that, at the very least, they look something like the box art. You've met and surpassed the challenge IMHO. :thumbsup:
> 
> McDee,
> 
> ...


Not too sure what you mean by "simplistic" as these 3 kits are anything but "simplistic".

The amount of detail on all 3 is incredible. In fact, I'm racking my brain trying to think of any other figure kits with as much detail.

These kits were sold by Ram Hobbies from a place near Buffalo, NY. The 3 that I bought did not come with an illustrated box. They came in a plain thin box just big enough to hold the parts and the instructions.

They retailed for $15 apiece. The guy must have somehow got ahold of the original Parks moulds as these were not reverse engineered.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

pem1 said:


> Not too sure what you mean by "simplistic" as these 3 kits are anything but "simplistic".
> 
> ...


Too many people today use the word "simplistic" when they mean the word "simple".

They are different words with different meanings and I usually cringe when I hear "simplistic" because it's used incorrectly in the overwhelming majority of cases. Simplistic is generally a perjorative and folks end up insulting something when that is not their intent.


----------

